# Happy Days



## vetasst (Apr 3, 2008)

Well the days are getting better since my purchase on Saturday of my new "girls". Snickers has become quite comfortable trying to get under my arm or sticking her head between my legs so she can get her head scratched. Butterfinger, AKA Butter, has started to trust me more and more every day




We have somewhat narrowed down a closer time for Butter to foal (3-4 months)



They both are seeming to enjoy some bushing and the all important rear scratching but they are falling in love with the belly rubs. Butter feet are seeming to be feeling somewhat better since she is out of the soupy mud that she was in but it will be a long hall till she is normal again. She will at least let me touch her legs now still won't let me do to much to her feet yet tho. I will keep you all updated as we go along.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update. It sounds like things are going POSTIVE for you..


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 3, 2008)

So glad to hear everyone is settling in, it does take some time!!


----------



## vetasst (Apr 9, 2008)

Well for the update: Doc came out every one is seemingly healthy other than a small amount of rain rot. Momma and Baby are progressing nicely



. Farrier came out and feet are looking 100% better - still going to take some time. My farrier who has bred donkeys for several years cannot believe how large Butterfinger is getting for still having a few months left. She thinks it may be only a couple of months away



. Keep everyone posted. Going to be a hecktak few months.


----------



## vetasst (May 13, 2008)

Well it is getting popcorn eating time



.. we are really starting to bag up. I feel bad for snickers, she is getting "the look" from butter. She is soft over her rump and standing off to herself more and more. She has also became my velcro donkey. If i go out she is following me up and down the fence line and if i get out of sight she starts "yelling" for me. I have a feeling that the long barn nights are coming soon.

Keep you posted


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 14, 2008)

We'll be waiting!!



Don't forget pictures!


----------



## vetasst (Jun 15, 2008)

Well we are still waiting.



She is really starting to look like a hippo. she is slack, round bagged up. no wax yet tho. but i think she is packing a cow udder. Keep the popcorn comming ...





http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i300/vet...Donkeys/003.jpg

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i300/vet...Donkeys/001.jpg

I can hardly wait anylonger anyone have any ideas of how much longer? I know when she foals she foals, lol


----------



## liltnt (Jun 15, 2008)

that poor baby Surly she will go soon or she may pop


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh this is SO exciting!!!!











Lori


----------

